# SAP Pass. Rocker Cover Needed - Will even take damaged



## BanditDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey All, 

Been having some bad luck on with my BOM SAP GTO lately and I need a passenger side SAP rocker cover as mine has been damaged by road debris. I would even consider a damaged one as long as the back portion is still salvagable.

I am in NJ 08065 so let me know. PM or e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks!
Dave


----------

